# CM9 on touchpad sneakpeek



## green

Ok, almost a duplicate, I guess.

We are working to bring this to you as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## ncon3392

Can't wait!


----------



## austinb324

Super excited! Great job guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samleung

Very stoked about this!


----------



## Soupdog50

Ouch I got ousted!









Just updating the article link now.

Can't wait for this, I must of used my Touchpad for about 16hrs today just because Netflix came to the UK


----------



## Moon2

Thanks for taking the time to release a video


----------



## Fering

Yikes! I'm so impressed. I can't wait!


----------



## ironman

why u no have clockworkmod??


----------



## green

ironman said:


> why u no have clockworkmod??


I don't really have a need for it.


----------



## lafester

Wow that takes me back to alpha one lol. Thanks for the video!

Looks like we are very close now


----------



## Colchiro

Green, any idea why doesn't Rom Manager support CWM yet?


----------



## EricErK

i want now :'(


----------



## green

One of the biggest issues preventing us to make it available now is that there is really no easy way to install it yet, no package you can just drop into CWM/installer. Need to work on adding packaging support to the build scripts.


----------



## kas

Is source available yet?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## psygn

That looks great! Can't wait to use a proper Android OS for tablets!


----------



## xkingofgodzx

psygn said:


> That looks great! Can't wait to use a proper Android OS for tablets!


+1 I love ICS on my Nexus, i will use my TP way more with ICS on board. It kind of sucks with gingerbread but its better than webos.


----------



## EricErK

green said:


> One of the biggest issues preventing us to make it available now is that there is really no easy way to install it yet, no package you can just drop into CWM/installer. Need to work on adding packaging support to the build scripts.


But that shouldn't be that hard its like a 30min -2hour process afik, but then again i don't know much


----------



## Brawlking

can't wait for this, as soon as video is good I'm ready, I watch a lot of streaming video from my home server, so video is a must, awesome work CM team!


----------



## kiltin

Awesome Im excited! Thanks for the update!


----------



## kaede

nice video to drool everyone of us


----------



## HarpingOn

Thanks for the video! Mate of mine @work is lording his Honeycomb tablet at the moment, it's the first time I've used a HC device. Cant wait for ICS! Drool. With strawberry sauce.


----------



## Redflea

Thanks for the video, really appreciate the update. Very excited about this update, very appreciative of the team's work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshts0

*@#&$*@#&$ I CANT WAIT! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Ayziaa

Thanks for this video!


----------



## Mrksbrd

S A W W EE T


----------



## zed85

Woooot... You are famous in the Netherlands too:

http://www.androidworld.nl/107306/ice-cream-sandwich-onderweg-naar-hp-touchpad/


----------



## desiretouchpad

Tip my hat to the CM team.this will bring the touch pad to life the way it was intended.

sent from my HTC ICS DESIRE


----------



## I Am Marino

Can't wait for this to drop.


----------



## Crosshex12

His voice makes me wanna play N64 Mario.=)


----------



## RedSpyder

You guys make me want to wipe my butt with my engineering diploma. 5 years in college and I can barely hello world stuff









Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## kevton75

Great! I can't wait!


----------



## mespiff

I can hardly wait - great job - thanks for your work


----------



## maxwintrobe

terrific!! Engadget mention: http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/13/hps-touchpad-running-ice-cream-sandwich-mmmm-thanks-cm9-vide/?m=false


----------



## Toly

awesome vid.


----------



## Turdbogls

when this dropps, we will have a $100, duel core, HD display ICS tablet........amazing.


----------



## lukeskywacko

wow, that's awesome.
btw, will things not working in cm7 a3.5 (Camera, microphone, bluetooth headset, etc) continue not to work in cm9 for a while? I meant, will these need to be fixed in cm7 first to make them work in cm9?


----------



## texastutt

RedSpyder said:


> You guys make me want to wipe my butt with my engineering diploma. 5 years in college and I can barely hello world stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your hard work!


You and me both... Crap in 30 years I'm obsolete... What the heck did I learn? Pascal? LISP? Fortran? (OK, Fortran lasted, but still). Just Sayin'

This is fantastic. I can not wait, and once I've rooted my HP my phone will be next! Thanks for your work and the video.


----------



## situbusitgooddog

lukeskywacko said:


> wow, that's awesome.
> btw, will things not working in cm7 a3.5 (Camera, microphone, bluetooth headset, etc) continue not to work in cm9 for a while? I meant, will these need to be fixed in cm7 first to make them work in cm9?


Camera is definitely out for a while, it says on the video that bluetooth is working - not sure if it's been tested with a headset though.


----------



## Aganar

lukeskywacko said:


> wow, that's awesome.
> btw, will things not working in cm7 a3.5 (Camera, microphone, bluetooth headset, etc) continue not to work in cm9 for a while? I meant, will these need to be fixed in cm7 first to make them work in cm9?


I can understand the line of reasoning in that thought, but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense when you think about it. Would you have to fix a driver issue in your Windows 98 port to make it work for your WinXP port? They're different OS's. Figuring out the problem with one _might_ help in diagnosing the other, but the source code between them might have changed.

Also, I thought CM7 development has effectively ceased since beginning work on CM9.


----------



## worm9111

This is good news. Thanks for the status update, it is much appreciated on where the TP stands with ICS.


----------



## fyuno83

seriously, you guys are crazy awesome!


----------



## Redflea

lukeskywacko said:


> wow, that's awesome.
> btw, will things not working in cm7 a3.5 (Camera, microphone, bluetooth headset, etc) continue not to work in cm9 for a while? I meant, will these need to be fixed in cm7 first to make them work in cm9?


From what we've heard so far, CM7 development is over...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gflare

Excellent news, thanks for the vid Green. This was picked up by Engadget & The Verge already, probably plenty more news sites to come (incl. Lifehacker).

Keep up the great work, it's definitely appreciated!


----------



## green

lukeskywacko said:


> wow, that's awesome.
> btw, will things not working in cm7 a3.5 (Camera, microphone, bluetooth headset, etc) continue not to work in cm9 for a while? I meant, will these need to be fixed in cm7 first to make them work in cm9?


No.
I think the plan is stop CM7 alpha support once CM9 alpha is out and all efforts would continue on CM9.
And we really do plan to release source right from the start this time. That should help with more helping hands too, we hope.


----------



## cme4oil

green said:


> No.
> I think the plan is stop CM7 alpha support once CM9 alpha is out and all efforts would continue on CM9.
> And we really do plan to release source right from the start this time. That should help with more helping hands too, we hope.


First of all, I can't thank you guys enough for the tireless work you do to make users like me happy. This can "never" be said enough!

Verrrrry nice, releasing the source will be great for others willing to dive in and help debug issues as well, this is just fabulous news.

Thanks again and again and again...


----------



## Sdeph5200

I'm so excited I can't wait. I love using my Touchpad with CM7, but gingerbread is so clearly a phone OS. Considering how much more useful my Touchpad has been with a phone OS on it I can't wait to see it with ICS

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidzombie

Great!

BTW, this is a great example of why we don't need to have endless threads about "when is it coming out??" and all the needless speculation. The CM team is all about the users, as soon as its ready, or even small progress updates like this, they let us know









And now I wait patiently like a kid in the candy store for this to be available for install.


----------



## eburgess4

Wow! I knew I made the right decision when I bought the touchpad during the original fire sale. I had faith in the open source community and have not been disappointed.

Lovin' CM7 and looking forward to CM9!


----------



## Ricbug

Wowwwww !!!!! Very great job.


----------



## 32BitWhore

Fantastic work as always, you guys continue to impress me. Like was said above, I had faith in the open source community when I bought my TP, and I have not been disappointed.

Very excited!


----------



## phikal

Great job !!

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzVz

Cannot wait!

2 HP Touchpads are waiting with welcomed arms.


----------



## Parkway233

I am happy to see the video. Eagerly awaiting CM9, love the work you did on CM7, I have had very few issues with the alpha versions of CM7 (other than the obivious no working camera). Love CM7 alpha and I don't use webOS anymore on my touchpad. Bring on the fun with CM9. Thanks again for all your work, you make playing with a HP Touchpad lots of fun. Hopefully installation through CWM can be done. Thanks again and look forward to it.


----------



## tnayrbj

Wow I am so excited I hope it is soon


----------



## Sebianoti

Will i be able to install this alpha using clockworkmod recovery using a zip?
And does﻿ this fix the vpn pptp issues?​i need PPTP VPN on a tablet and WebOS does it fine​but it doesn't have the apps that i want.​


----------



## Aganar

Eagerly awaiting. If ICS is as good as they say, perhaps I can finally retire webOS altogether and stop hoping for an Android card-emulator for it.


----------



## omegamongoose

Green, dalingrin, you guys are awesome. I hope you can put all this work on a resume and get something else on top of your legendary status in the TouchPad community.


----------



## devize

green said:


> One of the biggest issues preventing us to make it available now is that there is really no easy way to install it yet, no package you can just drop into CWM/installer. Need to work on adding packaging support to the build scripts.


Looks and sounds like a release is being planned pretty soon then. I hope you go against those who are saying to wait until video playback is ready, many of us don't need it or could do without it. Besides, if the main things that don't work are the camera and video playback then I'd say it is a pretty damn good alpha.

Really appreciate the videos and progress updates, keep it up.


----------



## green

devize said:


> Looks and sounds like a release is being planned pretty soon then. I hope you go against those who are saying to wait until video playback is ready, many of us don't need it or could do without it. Besides, if the main things that don't work are the camera and video playback then I'd say it is a pretty damn good alpha.


Video playback now works (was not at the time of the video shooting), but only in software mode.


----------



## ilive12

green said:


> Video playback now works (was not at the time of the video shooting), but only in software mode.


Hardware mode doesn't support many video filetypes anyway, I find myself using software mode twice as much for playing video. Anyway, I guess doing CM7 really did help with getting ICS to work, I didn't expect a video of something working so well this early, good job ;D


----------



## sednafx

green said:


> Video playback now works (was not at the time of the video shooting), but only in software mode.


That's awesome! Great work team. It has been extremely fun to follow this project. Have u guys worked out a way for a streamline installation process? I am willing to test if u guys need anything.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan

Awesome work guys! I can't wait to get some of this on my Touchpad! Best $99 I have ever spent.


----------



## sandman

sednafx said:


> That's awesome! Great work team. It has been extremely fun to follow this project. Have u guys worked out a way for a streamline installation process? I am willing to test if u guys need anything.
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Haha, how generous of you to offer. Lol


----------



## mauri824

Thanks for the hard work!

Question, I saw how when you opened the app drawer the animation felt like it was stuttering. Do other ics devices do this, or any chance that will change?

Also, do 3d games work?


----------



## Zinahe

Hi,

I have a quad-core 4gb pc running archlinux at hand. I'm willing to help in building; like the way fattire did with CM9 for Nook Color.


----------



## davidtlong

Hmm,

What is software mode. I have been convrting my videos to MP4 to get them to work.


----------



## scififan2715

davidtlong said:


> Hmm,
> 
> What is software mode. I have been convrting my videos to MP4 to get them to work.


Software mode just means that video playback is not using hardware acceleration. Also, you might want to try out Vplayer in the market, it's compatible with many formats and works very well.


----------



## green

mauri824 said:


> Question, I saw how when you opened the app drawer the animation felt like it was stuttering. Do other ics devices do this, or any chance that will change?
> 
> Also, do 3d games work?


I have not tried any 3D games, but others tried NFS and it works, no idea if it's a 3D game or not.

The drawer app stuttering is "normal" because I don't have some accelerator code in my build. It's all better when those parts are present (but they are in a special repository that I did not setup, it will be merged into main repository soon I hope).


----------



## mauri824

green said:


> I have not tried any 3D games, but others tried NFS and it works, no idea if it's a 3D game or not.
> 
> The drawer app stuttering is "normal" because I don't have some accelerator code in my build. It's all better when those parts are present (but they are in a special repository that I did not setup, it will be merged into main repository soon I hope).


Ah, I had no idea. Thanks


----------



## jinchoung

NFS is definitely a 3d game so yay, 3d graphics work.


----------



## Synical_99

Love the sneak peak! Can't wait till this is released. Wonder how much better the quality of the display will look, along with that apps as well? Too bad the camera will not be operational upon release







love to video chat.

Sent from my CM7 Epic MTD using RootzWiki


----------



## shosh

2 questions.

Who's in that video? is that darlingrin?

secondly, whats with the sonic boom in the video at 15 seconds. I thought it was just the image on the TP, but it extends outside the screen


----------



## lafester

Green makes the videos.
Who is darlingrin?


----------



## shosh

lafester said:


> Green makes the videos.
> Who is darlingrin?


you know who i meant, dalingrin.

I kept thinking it was dalingrin doing the videos, but i just couldn't put that voice to the pic he has @dalingrin.


----------



## scrizz

shosh said:


> but i just couldn't put that voice to the pic he has @dalingrin.


i kjnow what you mean.
ahahaahah
xD


----------



## green

shosh said:


> Who's in that video? is that darlingrin?
> 
> secondly, whats with the sonic boom in the video at 15 seconds. I thought it was just the image on the TP, but it extends outside the screen


In the video you can see my touchpad.

About the boom - I did not really intend for people to waste their time looking at empty screen with an awkward pause, on the other hand I did not want to make it to look like touchpad boots much faster than it really does, so I cut off some footage, but added the effect to highlight the fact.


----------



## green

shosh said:


> I kept thinking it was dalingrin doing the videos, but i just couldn't put that voice to the pic he has @dalingrin.


Does this one match?


----------



## Redflea

green said:


> Does this one match?


Green, unmasked!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lafester

Redflea said:


> Green, unmasked!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## jumbojet

Great Job....So eager to see ICS.


----------



## Synical_99

Now since video playback is working I wonder what else they need to fix I'm order to drop an alpha?







Great Work team!









Sent from my CM7 Epic MTD using Rootzwiki


----------



## asantaga

nice well done Dalingrin


----------



## sav

Synical_99 said:


> Now since video playback is working I wonder what else they need to fix I'm order to drop an alpha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Work team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Epic MTD using Rootzwiki


Where do you have this info from ?


----------



## gamer765

a few pages back dalingrin said video was working, but via software. Camera still needs to be fixed.


----------



## sandman

It was green, i am sure he also said all that needs done before they can release is get a nice installer package together.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ag101

Wow.. can't wait for this.

Definitely not a fan of Gingerbread and it had been a sour start to my Android experience.. Hoping ICS is muchbetter.


----------



## 12paq

green said:


> Does this one match?


Ahhhh!! The creepy doll!! Make it stop!! Make it stop!!


----------



## ryu2k8

green said:


> Video playback now works (was not at the time of the video shooting), but only in software mode.


What is the different between Hardware and Software Mode

Gesendet von meinem Touchpad mit Tapatalk


----------



## sav

ryu2k8 said:


> What is the different between Hardware and Software Mode
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Touchpad mit Tapatalk


This means the videos are "rendered" by cpu without any help of the gpu -> lower performance in comparison with hardware mode.


----------



## Eldrlight

Great Job on making my HP Touch Pad so cool


----------



## Sdeph5200

Software mode is fine as long as you aren't watching high resolution (HD,etc) videos. Or it should be at least lol


----------



## hurstkb

Holy cow. PLEASE release this soon!!! After seeing the teaser video I have been losing my mind checking back on this forum for the release. I'm going crazy waiting haha. Please make my touchpad more usable!!! I've kind of shelved it for a couple months with nothing new coming for it and since I've picked up my gnex I'm not sure I could handle even turning on my touchpad without the goal of installing ICS on it.

No more teasing!!! Please!! Release when you can.

Also, all of you Dev's are my friggin super heroes (but my wife hates you all haha). Android is so F'ing AWESOME hahaha


----------



## Aganar

I'm glad they're not losing sleep over non-functioning camera. Nearly every Tablet review I've seen has said the same thing: "The camera rear-facing camera is not bad...but who the hell is going to use their tablet to take pictures?"

As for Skype, I never use the video chat feature anyway. The number of people I know who actually want to videochat when they contact me rarely extends beyond my mom.


----------



## Nburnes

Aganar said:


> I'm glad they're not losing sleep over non-functioning camera. Nearly every Tablet review I've seen has said the same thing: "The camera rear-facing camera is not bad...but who the hell is going to use their tablet to take pictures?"
> 
> As for Skype, I never use the video chat feature anyway. The number of people I know who actually want to videochat when they contact me rarely extends beyond my mom.


...might be saying something about your looks.


----------



## zunairryk

Nburnes said:


> ...might be saying something about your looks.


o burn


----------



## Eldrlight

Aganar said:


> I'm glad they're not losing sleep over non-functioning camera. Nearly every Tablet review I've seen has said the same thing: "The camera rear-facing camera is not bad...but who the hell is going to use their tablet to take pictures?"
> 
> As for Skype, I never use the video chat feature anyway. The number of people I know who actually want to videochat when they contact me rarely extends beyond my mom.


I have a few family members that it would be nice to use it for. But that can wait as well. I would rather have ics I cant wait to play with my tablet with it on there.


----------



## afff53

AMAZING! I already find the Alpha so useful, can't wait for ICS! A big thank you to all the devs!


----------



## Tripem77

https://twitter.com/#!/preludedrew/status/158793440048594944


----------



## zunairryk

Tripem77 said:


> https://twitter.com/...793440048594944


Is he working on his own rom?


----------



## Tripem77

zunairryk said:


> Is he working on his own rom?


It seems that way. Evervolv is the name of his ROM.

Edit: He just released it.


----------



## zunairryk

Tripem77 said:


> It seems that way. Evervolv is the name of his ROM.
> 
> Edit: He just released it.


Yea just flashed it. Pretty neat. However wifi is not working so can't really test out a lot of stuff. But interface is really nice and smooth. Can't wait to have a stable/working build


----------



## PainToad

I'll wait for cm9


----------



## sav

PainToad said:


> I'll wait for cm9


Same here, but nice to see that more people are working on ics for touchpad. maybe they will get the camera working and cm can use their code.


----------



## stevi

> HP Touchpad progress: Accelerometer support complete.





> HP Touchpad: GPU acceleration achieved.


https://twitter.com/#!/yjwong


----------



## kaede

so if we combine this two flavour. only 1 left. camera. damn. gettin closer and closer.


----------



## devize

Would be good if the devs could collaborate with each other, we'd get a much nicer rom. Hopefully the individual devs will be able to use cm9's code.


----------



## pacosal

Waiting...


----------



## Turdbogls

devize said:


> Would be good if the devs could collaborate with each other, we'd get a much nicer rom. *Hopefully the individual devs will be able to use cm9's code.*


what do you mean? Cyanogen Mod is open source. anyone can use it. or at least i thought thats how it works...lol


----------



## scrizz

Turdbogls said:


> what do you mean? Cyanogen Mod is open source. anyone can use it. or at least i thought thats how it works...lol


they haven't made it public yet, or at least last time i checked


----------



## devize

Turdbogls said:


> what do you mean? Cyanogen Mod is open source. anyone can use it. or at least i thought thats how it works...lol


Cyanogenmod is open source but it takes work to get it working on a device, especially one not intended for android. By cm9 I meant the code the cm team are using to get cm9 to work on the touchpad. They said they'll release their code which'll mean other devs can use it and improve on it eg. adding support for the camera, hardware accelerated video playback.


----------



## Colchiro

Fire up a linux box, download files from github, roll your own CM9. That's what many Nook Color users were doing with the assistance of fattire, but they weren't allowed to release their builds. I think that restriction may have been lifted now tho.


----------



## scrizz

Colchiro said:


> Fire up a linux box, download files from github, roll your own CM9. That's what many Nook Color users were doing with the assistance of fattire, but they weren't allowed to release their builds. I think that restriction may have been lifted now tho.


NC is a different device...


----------



## normmcgarry

Quad core 4gb? This isn't 2005! 

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## noellenchris

Colchiro said:


> Fire up a linux box, download files from github, roll your own CM9. That's what many Nook Color users were doing with the assistance of fattire, but they weren't allowed to release their builds. I think that restriction may have been lifted now tho.


That's how the HTC HD2 got CM on their phones and still do. CM never officially supported them.


----------



## clshores

It would be great if they open the CM9 source for those that want to be on the bleeding edge. My guess is they don't want to hear about people bricking the touchpad because they screwed something up.

I am willing to wait on the official release since I know it will be good.


----------



## Colchiro

scrizz said:


> NC is a different device...


The principle is still the same for all devices, just not sure about TP code since IDK, if it merged with CM yet.


----------



## Ocelot

I'm getting excited and haven't used Webos since CM7 alphas. One question though. Will CM9 open up more apps in the market? there are so many that don't even show up or show as not compatable.


----------



## dang025

Hey maybe not the best forum but i wondered if anyone else who flashed evervolvs preview, had been unable to flash an old nandroid backup due to an m5 erorr.


----------



## Tripem77

dang025 said:


> Hey maybe not the best forum but i wondered if anyone else who flashed evervolvs preview, had been unable to flash an old nandroid backup due to an m5 erorr.


I found this at XDA. Perhaps it will help.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21473517&postcount=10


----------



## dang025

Thanks, just posted to the forum, hopefully someone will have a suggestion for the MD5 mismatch.

update: an older nandroid backup randomly went through, its restoring it now, hopefully after flashing the older backup i will be able to flash the backup i made today


----------



## 12paq

Colchiro said:


> Fire up a linux box, download files from github, roll your own CM9. That's what many Nook Color users were doing with the assistance of fattire, but they weren't allowed to release their builds. I think that restriction may have been lifted now tho.


Yup, the Nooks ICS preview build is not even in Alpha. But fat-tire temporarily hosted the source code himself and helped us learn how to compile builds. It was genus because it taught and/or invited more cooks into the kitchen. CM works well because it invites anyone to contribute if you know how and if your commits get approved. For the longest time the Nook and TP dev pool was very small and man it's got to be a lot of work to maintain a CM device, let alone two or more.

As far as the ICS HP TP source, I don't believe it's being hosted publicly at the moment, which is not unusual for an alpha. Could be due to all the initial drama too..


----------



## Zinahe

stevi said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/yjwong


"GPU Acceleration" is this for real ???

Would you provide a link where we can try this ROM ?


----------



## dang025

Zinahe said:


> "GPU Acceleration" is this for real ???
> 
> Would you provide a link where we can try this ROM ?


I don't think this person has released a rom yet. However, I think evervolv's rom had gpu acceleration as well, but wasn't able to verify. Also dalingrin's CM9 for sure has GPU acceleration with the possible exception of not working while playing video.


----------



## Tripem77

Zinahe said:


> "GPU Acceleration" is this for real ???
> 
> Would you provide a link where we can try this ROM ?


Someone in the CM Touchpad IRC just said that YJWong released ICS first, but I haven't found anything. I don't think it's been released yet. Only Preludedrew's has been released.


----------



## Zinahe

Hey guys check this out.

* [PORT][WIP] ICS SDK Port for the HP TouchPad*

What in the world is going on ???


----------



## dalingrin

GPU accleration should be easy to have now that I've backported whats needed to the kernel. They are using my kernel source, our touch screen driver, etc.


----------



## Scyth3

Zinahe said:


> Hey guys check this out.
> 
> * [PORT][WIP] ICS SDK Port for the HP TouchPad*
> 
> What in the world is going on ???


Someone posted a build of ICS for the TP that hasn't been approved for release yet. That's actually really messed up to do -- so the guy took down the link after being informed he shouldn't have posted in the first place.


----------



## Zinahe

@dalingrin

Thanks. That's all I need to know !!

Thanks to your brilliant contribution, my hour-long daily comute is now bearable; cause I have my Nook Color with me all the time. And it's running CM7 nightly 122 (with dalingrin's OC kernel). Some might say that's very ooooooooooold. But it's rock solid and it works for me. Now that I have the Touch Pad, I'm patiently waiting in the shadows









Keep up the good work dalingrin.


----------



## Zinahe

@Scyth3,

I see. But then, what's the problem?

Fattire (plus dalingrin and other devs) is developing NCs 'pre-alpha' ICS along with a million noobs right in the open sun. So why take a different approach this time ??

May be I'm missing something ?


----------



## Tripem77

Scyth3 said:


> Someone posted a build of ICS for the TP that hasn't been approved for release yet. That's actually really messed up to do -- so the guy took down the link after being informed he shouldn't have posted in the first place.


He posted PreludeDrew's build. Well, he posted PreludeDrew's tweet, which included the build.


----------



## Scyth3

Zinahe said:


> @Scyth3,
> 
> I see. But then, what's the problem?
> 
> Fattire (plus dalingrin and other devs) is developing NCs 'pre-alpha' ICS along with a million noobs right in the open sun. So why take a different approach this time ??
> 
> May be I'm missing something ?


The dev said not to post it on forums, but he did it anyway. It's just disrespectful.


----------



## Zinahe

Thanks.

I have a feeling from all the chatter that's buzzing around the web, that the ICS release will just happen with a big bang at any moment now


----------



## Eldrlight

dalingrin said:


> GPU accleration should be easy to have now that I've backported whats needed to the kernel. They are using my kernel source, our touch screen driver, etc.


Thank you dalingrin for your continued hard work. I can't wait you see your work on my TP


----------



## HankB

cme4oil said:


> First of all, I can't thank you guys enough for the tireless work you do to make users like me happy. This can "never" be said enough!


I could not have said it better. (But I'll try.)

Many thanks to the devs that make this possible. I've really been enjoying 3.0 and 3.5 on my TP and really look forward to ICS!

Thank you thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## devize

http://twitter.com/#!/rhcp011235/status/159103835346960384

Does he know something we don't? Looks like we're getting close


----------



## Synical_99

devize said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/rhcp011235/status/159103835346960384
> 
> Does he know something we don't? Looks like we're getting close


Wow!







It looks like it, but the rev said two weeks???









Sent from my CM7 Epic MTD using Rootzwiki


----------



## joenilan

Synical_99 said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it, but the rev said two weeks???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Epic MTD using Rootzwiki


lmao RHCP is probably guessing that based on the latest actions from dalingrin and green, and two weeks is just a saying we've all come to know and love, it's a standard answer when someone questions the ETA of cyanogenmod.


----------



## devize

joenilan said:


> lmao RHCP is probably guessing that based on the latest actions from dalingrin and green


Yeah, probably. I just wanted to get people's hopes up







Wouldn't be surprised if we do see it very soon though, green did say that the main thing stopping them from a release was packaging it all up for an easy install so that could be all sorted by now.


----------



## esjayrockz

Plus no one from the CM team is tweeting much for the last two days.. Looks like they're working hard to get the thing up..


----------



## killdashnine

The same rhcp who allegedly ran off with donation money from the initial touchpad project?


----------



## sav

"Will be releasing source code + rom today or tom. I prob will miss it. Since im flying to FL. for my BD"

WOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## sandman

sav said:


> "@dalingrin Will be releasing source code + rom today or tom. I prob will miss it. Since im flying to FL. for my BD"
> 
> WOOHOOOOOOOO


Where is this coming from? He hasnt tweeted since the 15th?


----------



## sav

sandman said:


> Where is this coming from? He hasnt tweeted since the 15th?


http://twitter.com/#!/rhcp011235/status/159103835346960384


----------



## devize

sav said:


> "@dalingrin Will be releasing source code + rom today or tom. I prob will miss it. Since im flying to FL. for my BD"
> 
> WOOHOOOOOOOO


Posted this on the last page.


----------



## scrizz

sav said:


> "@dalingrin Will be releasing source code + rom today or tom. I prob will miss it. Since im flying to FL. for my BD"
> 
> WOOHOOOOOOOO


you should copy the whole thing.....
you make it sound as if dalingrin actually posted that.....


----------



## sav

scrizz said:


> you should copy the whole thing.....
> you make it sound as if dalingrin actually posted that.....


Ops that wasnt my intention, i throught its clear what i mean because the link was posted on the previous page. sorry :/


----------



## sednafx

killdashnine said:


> The same rhcp who allegedly ran off with donation money from the initial touchpad project?


Was thinking the same thing myself.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandman

I am still not sure who actually said that but it doesnt sound like it was dalingrin or green so take it with a massive pinch of salt.


----------



## joenilan

sandman said:


> I am still not sure who actually said that but it doesnt sound like it was dalingrin or green so take it with a massive pinch of salt.


HOLY SH*T i thought i cleared this up... @*rhcp011235* stated this, HE DOESN'T KNOW THIS OFFICIALLY, HE IS SAYING THIS BASED ON THE LATEST ACTIONS FROM DALINGRIN AND GREEN, they are VERY VERY close to a release based on what they said and have to do... not saying its not possible, but we'll only know about this when Dalingrin or green say so themselves... please read the forums guys, its in 2 different posts now

<end rant />


----------



## Synical_99

sav said:


> "Will be releasing source code + rom today or tom. I prob will miss it. Since im flying to FL. for my BD"
> 
> WOOHOOOOOOOO


Stop teasing! Lol









Sent from my CM7 Epic MTD using Rootzwiki


----------



## sandman

joenilan said:


> HOLY SH*T i thought i cleared this up... @*rhcp011235* stated this, HE DOESN'T KNOW THIS OFFICIALLY, HE IS SAYING THIS BASED ON THE LATEST ACTIONS FROM DALINGRIN AND GREEN, they are VERY VERY close to a release based on what they said and have to do... not saying its not possible, but we'll only know about this when Dalingrin or green say so themselves... please read the forums guys, its in 2 different posts now


Pipe down. Where exactly did you "clear this up"? Your last post says "he probably......."

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## sypherz28

Worrying about the release is not going to make the release come any faster. Just periodically hit refresh on your browser and jump for joy when it gets here. Everyone needs to stop antagonizing the suspense. We are all excited, just take a breath.


----------



## joenilan

sandman said:


> Pipe down. Where exactly did you "clear this up"? Your last post says "he probably......."
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


well seeing as he ISN'T GREEN or DALINGRIN, my "probably" post was me referring to his twitter message back and forth with @preludedrew. he wasnt in a conversation with anyone from CM Team nor did the cm team notify him of anything, and pipe down? really? It's not my fault the community believes everything they hear and then rumors get out of hand, just trying to keep it calm and rumor free. Sorry i struck an "internet nerve" there buddy.


----------



## lafester

I thought you were told to pipe down?



joenilan said:


> well seeing as he ISN'T GREEN or DALINGRIN, my "probably" post was me referring to his twitter message back and forth with @preludedrew. he wasnt in a conversation with anyone from CM Team nor did the cm team notify him of anything, and pipe down? really? It's not my fault the community believes everything they hear and then rumors get out of hand, just trying to keep it calm and rumor free. Sorry i struck an "internet nerve" there buddy.


----------



## makeveli007

Come on guys - this is supposed to be "fun" remember? The release will come when it comes and there will be a post that we will all see and frantically rush to download...until then, just keep hitting refresh on that main page like a hopeless fat kid staring out the window waiting for that ice cream truck on a hot summer day....


----------



## joenilan

lafester said:


> I thought you were told to pipe down?


oh yes masta sir, sorry for all the troublez, youz wontz be hearing from me no mo' sir


----------



## lafester

Lol.
Great!



joenilan said:


> oh yes masta sir, sorry for all the troublez, youz wontz be hearing from me no mo' sir


----------



## cme4oil

Darn, I thought it came out _someday_ after today!


----------



## mike10dude

apparently they stll do not have flash and netflix working


----------



## ajs421

mike10dude said:


> apparently they stll do not have flash and netflix working


damn, I'm on the edge of my seat with anticipation! where'd you hear this?


----------



## mike10dude

ajs421 said:


> damn, I'm on the edge of my seat with anticipation! where'd you hear this?


saw it in IRC


----------



## sednafx

mike10dude said:


> saw it in IRC


Which one #cyanogenmod-touchpad?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PainToad

mike10dude said:


> apparently they stll do not have flash and netflix working


Screw netflixs, only smelly yanks can use it anyways and meh to them


----------



## cme4oil

It will be out for sure in 2 weeks!


----------



## PavelAK

And I was thinking a few seconds ago,


> Hmmm, I don't think anything different is actually happening in the ICS development


and then I check the forum...
Now I'm thinking:


> I love you CM9, please make my day today!


----------



## Nburnes

PainToad said:


> Screw netflixs, only smelly yanks can use it anyways and meh to them


...which is funny because it just came to the UK.


----------



## bat420

http://www.unblock-us.com/?v=2will let youy use netflix anywehere in the world, works on all devices including touchpad. use it with cm7 right now love getting american netflix in canada. canadas default selection blows.


----------



## Larry94

I predict within 1 week....


----------



## DiploMax

I only check for updates once a week. This way im always surprised.









See you next tuesday. :wavey:


----------



## JustinTime

bat420 said:


> http://www.unblock-us.com/?v=2will let youy use netflix anywehere in the world, works on all devices including touchpad. use it with cm7 right now love getting american netflix in canada. canadas default selection blows.


Man, you got me so extited and then I saw that it cost $5 a month. Darn, it was to good to be true.


----------



## thoughtlesskyle

haha they should post it right before the site blacks out. 
oh man the suspense


----------



## sifounak

Boom!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha0-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------



## Borrax

lol karma eh?


----------

